# Need help rear brake question



## 1999audia6 (Dec 11, 2011)

i just did the rear brakes on my car. they had clearly never been done. When i got the car they would grind terribly then i was driving and all of a sudden i had no rear brakes, i would have to push the pedal all the way to the floor and my front brakes would work for me but nothing in the rear. when i pulled them apart i found that one of the pads on the passenger side had fallen out, it was nowhere to be found. I replaced both rear rotors and pads and bled the brakes the whole 9 and it still does the exact same thing. when i pull the e brake they lock up so its not the calipers. its not the lines theres no leaks anyewhere. When the cars off the pedal is solid and feels like it should but as soon as i turn the car on i lose it. Im totally stumped i desperately need some help, let me know anything i should try. thanks


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Can you describe the current symptoms in more detail? What do you mean by "as soon as i turn the car on i lose it"? The pedal will get softer when you start the engine - thats normal.


----------

